# Netzteil stinkt , was tun?



## Knogle (1. November 2014)

Hallo liebe Community ,

Ich habe momentan ein Coolermaster Silent Pro 600W seit laengerer Zeit drinnen , und es fing vor einiger Zeit mal an zu stinken und laut zu summen , aber seitdem ist nichts mehr

Kann ich es problemlos weiter verwenden?


MfG


----------



## Die_Himbeere (1. November 2014)

Hast du in der Zeit eine hohe Leistungsaufnahme gehabt oder ist dir sonst etwas sonderbares aufegefallen?


----------



## Combi (1. November 2014)

wenns stinkt und summt,ist ein bauteil abgefackelt.
ich würde nur noch tonne auf...tonne zu..netzteil weg! machen.

im schlimmsten fall kann es sein,dass es einmal peng macht und deinen pc komplett zerstört.
da wirst du wohl ein neues kaufen müssen.
mit dem ding würde ich kein einziges mal den pc anmachen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2014)

Wie alt ist das NT.


----------



## keinnick (1. November 2014)

Da hat sich wohl ein Kondensator verabschiedet. Hast Du noch Garantie?


----------



## Knogle (1. November 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Da hat sich wohl ein Kondensator verabschiedet. Hast Du noch Garantie?


 
Ich weiss nicht genau wann ich das Netzteil gekauft habe

Wie lange gibt CM Garantie?

Ich geh mal davon aus zwischen 2008 und 2011

Wundert mich , dann sies ja maximal 6 Jahre alt

Ein anderes NT von mir aus 1995 lief bis 2012 im 24/7 Betrieb und hat nie Probleme gemacht

Leistungsaufnahme lag bei dem CM Netzteil bei maximal 250W


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2014)

Dann wird wohl ein neues NT fällig. Welches Budget hast du @TE.


----------



## Knogle (1. November 2014)

60 Euro


----------



## Oozy (1. November 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> 60 Euro


Was wird alles daran angeschlossen?


----------



## Knogle (1. November 2014)

1x GTX 660 + P6X58D-E + Intel Xeon X5650 + 1 SSD und 3x 4GB Ram und 1 DVD Laufwerk

/e: Netzteil laeuft ja noch gut , nur die Spannungen sind etwas komisch

Auf +12V habe ich nur 11,07V und auf +5V 5,9V


----------



## Decrypter (1. November 2014)

Schmeiß das NT schnellstmöglich raus, bevor es dein ganzen System gleich mit ins Jenseits zieht. Wenn es schon nach Ampere gestunken hat und jetzt auch die Spannungen nicht mehr stimmen, sollten eigentlich alle Alarmglocken läuten !


----------



## LudwigX (1. November 2014)

Wenn 12V bei 11.07V; und 5V bei 5,9V liegt läuft das Netzteil alles andere als "noch gut".
Benutz den PC nicht mehr bis du ein neues Netzteil eingebaut hast.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. November 2014)

Bei euch noch alles gut ? 

Wenn der Knogle noch Garantie hat, wieso sollte er sich ein neues Netzteil holen ???

Mich enttäuschen viele hier . Warten wir bis CoolerMaster antwortet


----------



## Knogle (1. November 2014)

Wie weit duerfen die Spannungen denn abweichen?

Habe nun mein fast neues Bequeit Dark Power Pro 10 eingebaut das ich eigentlich nur fuer den Notfall da hab


Aber wie lange habe ich Garantie bei Kuehlermeister?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. November 2014)

Warum benutzt du so ein High end Netzteil nur für Notfälle?´


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. November 2014)

Wenn ich das richtige Netzteil erwischt habe, sind es 5 Jahre.


----------



## Knogle (1. November 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtige Netzteil erwischt habe, sind es 5 Jahre.


 
Klingt gut , dann koennte es ja vielleicht doch noch was werden mit der Garantie


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht genau wann ich das Netzteil gekauft habe
> 
> Ich geh mal davon aus zwischen 2008 und 2011





SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Bei euch noch alles gut ?
> 
> Wenn der Knogle noch Garantie hat, wieso sollte er sich ein neues Netzteil holen ???
> 
> Mich enttäuschen viele hier . Warten wir bis CoolerMaster antwortet



 Der TE sollte eigentlich wissen, wann er sich das NT gekauft hat.   Genauere angaben konnte er ja nicht machen. Woher sollen wir dann   wissen, ob sein NT noch Garantie hat 
Hat ein P10 und benutzt es für Notfälle  Mehr fällt mir hierzu nichts ein.


----------



## LudwigX (1. November 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Wie weit duerfen die Spannungen denn abweichen?
> 
> Habe nun mein fast neues Bequeit Dark Power Pro 10 eingebaut das ich eigentlich nur fuer den Notfall da hab
> 
> ...



Laut Spezifikation darf die 12V Leitung um bis zu 0,6V abweichen. Die 5V Leitung darf um 0,25V abweichen.
Du bist also bei der 5V Leitung schon sehr weit außerhalb der Toleranz. Das kann durchaus angeschlossene Geräte beschädigen.

Bitte überprüf die Spannungen nochmal. Es ist möglich, dass irgendeine Hardware defekt war und dadurch das NT übermäßig stark auf der 12V Leitung belastet wurde. (unwahrscheinlich aber möglich)
Überprüf auch einmal die Temperatur von CPU und GPU.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. November 2014)

Womit soll er die Spannungen ablesen ? Software ist sehr ungenau.

Wenn es stinkt heißt es ein Kondensator viell. der Haupt ist hin.

Abwarten und englischen Tee trinken.


----------



## Knogle (1. November 2014)

So , habe mal bei meinem 2ten Coolermeister Silent Pro 600W geschaut , da liegt die 12V Spannung nur bei 11,25V

Beide Systeme sind identisch , also beide mit dem Coolermeister Silent Pro 600


----------



## LudwigX (1. November 2014)

Die Spannung ist auch viel zu niedrig.  Womit hast du das ausgelesen? Was zeigt denn das Bios? 

Was zeigt denn der PC mit dem Bequiet an?


----------



## Knogle (1. November 2014)

Die Werte sind aus dem BIOS

Bei meinem Bequiet sind es 12,06V @12V und 5,02V @ 5V

Ist das i.o.?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. November 2014)

Dir Werte sind bei dem BQ top, bei dem CM nicht, weil es 1. schon deutlich älter ist und 2. Keimr High-End Technik besitzt und warscheinlich ein Defekt hat. Von daher auf den Support von Cooler Master warten.


----------



## Cooler Master (3. November 2014)

Guten Morgen Knogle,

ich frage mal den Produkt-Manager und melde mich wieder hier.
--
Sylvain


----------



## Cooler Master (3. November 2014)

Dass die 12V Spannung nur bei 11,25V liegt, ist nicht normal. 
Das NT hat 5 Jahre garantie. Falls du es daher vor 6 Jahren gekauft hast... würden wir ein Neukauf empfehlen (G550M [mittelklasse] oder V550S(M) [hochwertiger] ; beide Semi-Modular). Testberichte sind auf der Webseite verlinkt.
Falls nicht, wende Dich bitte an unsere Support-Abteilung.
Schöne Woche!
--
Sylvain


----------

